# I think I'm getting there..



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok just rode 6 hours to and from London for my MC5.......i hope its worth it







....I can't belive my grinders bigger than the coffee machine!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like your amassing a collection of items rather quickly.

Depending on the amount of use it has had, you may need new burrs for the grinder but they are easy to source.

Have you considered a heavy solid based tamper? as the light metal tampers are as ineffective as the plastic variations (the metal flexes under force)

A pouring jug with a pointed spout may also come in handy if you wish to draw pictures with your milk. But, only once you have mastered espresso extraction.

Have fun dialling in your new grinder.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW - Monkey Boy - that looks impressive. I bet you'll be upgrading your machine next. You'll be surprised how quickly the upgrade bug takes hold! Good jugs are the way to go (if you'll pardon the punn). Check out the Espro Toroid jug which is sold by Bella Barista. I think they are really nice. Also the Motto jugs are good too - sold by MyEspresso and other websites.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I think the machine should be ok for a while(only had it 2 weeks)...but I got my feelers out for a la pavoni twin boiler.....the jug looks great....and is now on my to buy list


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

shiny machines.... I like shiny machines!!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Looks like your amassing a collection of items rather quickly.
> 
> Depending on the amount of use it has had, you may need new burrs for the grinder but they are easy to source.
> 
> .


Its 3 months old







and light use.....also the coffee shop I bought it from did a awful cappuccino....was so surprised! I got better results with my old set up than they do with some crackin kit!......


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A super machine you have there - what a monster!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok one slight problem.......I have no instructions....theres a f and a g on the adjustment wheel and i'm not exactly sure what i'm supposed to do with it.....also i was told to put rice through it to clean the burrs is this true??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Grindz (a professional grinder cleaning product) is much better than using rice to clean the grinder.

However, nothing beats the good old fashioned strip down and clean approach.

F usually indicates fine, and turning the bevel in that direction will reduce the space between the burrs.

Good luck finding a user guide for Iberital products.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I'm on top of the grind issue lol.....just experimenting with it atm


----------

